# Fracino Cherub (new model) £630 all in!!!



## coffeebean

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Heavenly---Cherub.html

Just for Forum members, a brand new Fracino Cherub delivered to your door for just £630 all in!! Come and grab yourselves a bargain....!

Let me know if you are interested....

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Can do a Cherub and a Mazzer Mini for 1000 delivered - great set up!!


----------



## coffeebean

offer still on.........


----------



## coffeebean

This offer only on for another week - Fracino prices go up from start of April.


----------



## Mike mc

I'm 99 percent certain I will order one this week.2 slight problems thou how longs the power lead on them? And can the delivery be delayed as off to amsterdam later in the week so won't be around for delivery


----------



## coffeebean

When would be convenient for delivery - I'm sure that'll be fine - and how long does your power lead need to be?

Andy


----------



## Mike mc

180cm would mean I can situate it on another side of the kitchen but theres no socket there hence the need for a long lead.anytime after 5th April will be good for delivery


----------



## coffeebean

No worries with delivery after 5th April - they getting back to me about the lead.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mike mc said:


> I'm 99 percent certain I will order one this week.2 slight problems thou how longs the power lead on them? And can the delivery be delayed as off to amsterdam later in the week so won't be around for delivery


Extension lead ?


----------



## Mike mc

Mrboots2u said:


> Extension lead ?


Will have to be if the lead isn't long enough.would rather just the one lead to faff about with thou


----------



## Blackstone

extend the cable yourself. not too difficult to do


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Mike, Fracino will put a lead just over 2m long on it so you shouldn't have a problem!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Prices go up next Tuesday - get your orders in as soon as possible to get this offer!!


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone wanting to take up this offer better get orders in over the weekend - Monday is going to be a bit manic I think and prices go up Tuesday....


----------

